# Commercial rodent breeding



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

What would be needed to set up a small commercial rodent breeding unit ie license etc.


----------



## justask4snake (May 4, 2008)

Hi, in short, you need to contact your local council and get their permission, the unit has to be a secure solid building, a set distance away from the nearest populated area, with mains water, good lighting, ventilation and heating. But this depends on the size of breeding unit you are thinking about.
You can set up a small personal unit for feeding your own snakes, in the loft, or the back garden shed, without to much trouble, and no need to inform anyone.
If you are interested, I have all the correct lab racks, cages, feeding bins etc to get you started.
Cheers Alex


----------



## rawr (Sep 15, 2008)

Is it legal to privately sell privately bred snakes (as in, sell to friends / a shop some hatchling snakes you made from 2 snakes bred)?


----------

